# Adjusting Shutter



## photoguy79 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm absolutely brand new to the forum and I need some assistance. I'm shooting with a Canon 5D III paired with a 430 EXII (onboard or off-board the camera). I'm trying to speed up the shutter to further control my background exposure when using flash. At best, I can get it at 1/200 but it won't let me go any faster than that. I try changing it but as soon as I set my focus, it reverts back to 1/200. I've tried in different modes and I can't seem to get the flexibility with the shutter. How do I fix this? Thanks a bunch....


----------



## Overread (Oct 11, 2012)

Shutter/Flash Synchronization - YouTube!

Watch that video there, it will do much to simply explain why you are getting the effect that you describe when using your flash. It also notes the mode that you can use on the flash to allow you to use faster shutter speeds as well as some other creative uses and ideas for the flash.


As a very short explanation the flash can't shoot with a camera shutter speed faster than 1/200sec on your camera body. If it did you'd get a black bar on the photo. Note that if you put the flash into highspeed sync mode you can user faster shutter speeds, but with reduced flash power.


----------



## photoguy79 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Overread, that was a fantastic video. Totally makes sense.

If using highspeed sync mode, how do we compensate for the lower amount of light? Is this where the exposure compensation feature comes into play?


----------



## Overread (Oct 11, 2012)

Remember exposure compensation is only varying the aperture/ISO/shutter speed to meet the exposure requirement (that is if the camera has control over any one of those settings - if you're in full manual it won't do anything at all nor can you even use it). 

That said if you need more light and you can't put it out with the flash itself its = time to get another flash. Though of course you'll always meet limitations and if you've serious light needs then you may well need more heavy duty studio style lights which can put out more power and faster than speedlite flash units.


----------

